# مشروع محرك نفاث



## Saminho (13 مايو 2019)

الأخوة المهندسين الأعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وشهر مبارك على الجميع،،،


لدي مشروع يتعلق بالمحرك النفاث (Jet Engine) وأحتاج لمساعدة مهندس لديه الخبرة 

والوقت ولديه المام باللغة الانجليزية، العمل ليس صعباً لكنه يحتاج قليلاَ من الجهد.

المقابل سيكون من خمسة إلى عشرة الآف جنيه والعمل لا يستغرق أكثر من أسبوعين ولا يتطلب الحضور. 

فمن لديه الرغبة الرجاء مراسلتي على الخاص


ودمتم بخير.​
​


----------

